# Mumford and Sons - The Road to Red Rocks



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

For those Mumford and Sons fans out there - I highly recommend this one. A really fun watch and a great show.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Joe, I am a huge Mumford & Sons fan and this is a must own. The wife and I purchased this one months ago and still remember the night as it was a blast! They are playing here in KC on the 20th and we have Pit tickets for the show. A very hard ticket to acquire but thanks to my oldest daughter we have a pair.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

On a side note check out the Hopeless Wanderer video with Jason Sudiekes and Jason Bateman. It's hilarious and worth a watch if you haven't seen it.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Jeff, I'm in KC and I didn't get the invite! 

Side note, pm me if you want to come to fellow a Shackster's party at the American Royal BBQ on Oct 4 - I'll put you on the guest list. Big fun!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

dougc said:


> Hey Jeff, I'm in KC and I didn't get the invite!
> 
> Side note, pm me if you want to come to fellow a Shackster's party at the American Royal BBQ on Oct 4 - I'll put you on the guest list. Big fun!


PM sent.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Joe, I am a huge Mumford & Sons fan and this is a must own. The wife and I purchased this one months ago and still remember the night as it was a blast! They are playing here in KC on the 20th and we have Pit tickets for the show. A very hard ticket to acquire but thanks to my oldest daughter we have a pair.


Very nice!! You will have to post back here to let me know how it was...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Okie dokie.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just left Mumford & Sons and I must say they were all that I expected live. Probably the second best concert I've been to. I don't imagine anybody will ever top Pink Floyd at Arrowhead Stadium. They sound better live than recorded and really put on a great show. If any of you are fans of Mumford & Sons I highly suggest attending one of their concerts.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

JBrax said:


> Just left Mumford & Sons and I must say they were all that I expected live. Probably the second best concert I've been to. I don't imagine anybody will ever top Pink Floyd at Arrowhead Stadium. They sound better live than recorded and really put on a great show. If any of you are fans of Mumford & Sons I highly suggest attending one of their concerts.


 now if we can just get them back out to Cali I'd see them in a heartbeat! Missed them in June when they were out here and I was bummed! I know what you mean about Pink Floyd though. Saw Roger Waters a few years back to and that was the best concert I had been to! The pigs were flying!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

We actually chased them down to Manchester TN where the Bonnaroo music festival was but due to the medical problem they canceled. Finally got to see them tonight and it was well worth the wait. I would have loved to catch the Red Rocks concert but tonight was good. Crossed one off the bucket list.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

On a side note I think $35 for a concert shirt is ridiculous! The wife and I both bought one and I promised 3 other people shirts that ended up costing $175 total. I felt as though I'd been robbed! Can't take it with you is what the wife is always telling me.


----------

